# Levemir and Tiredness



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Gents

Please can someone advise,i have being using Levemir along with my AAS cycle,currently on week 5 of my 12 week cycle.

The last two weeks i have being really tired,my diet is clean and training is going well.i have increased my carbs,this has helped a bit.

My weight increase has being really dramtic,much bigger ,fuller and stronger.

Here is a breakdown of my cycle

Test 1350mg/wk

Boldonone 600mg/wk

Tren Enan 400/g/wk

Levemir 22iu/day,started at 10iu and went up in 2/3ius until at 22ius.

Growth 5iu/day

T3,1/day

Tamox1/day

Hcg 500iu/2/wk

Bcaa 5g before and after workout,workout days only.

Aminos ,as above

Creatine,as above

L glutamine,as above

Any advice would be most welcomed

Thanks

Raylike


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Your current bodyweight? Diet? Sleep?

J


----------



## Bluestorm (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't make the mistake of thinking it is a feeling of tiredness when it could be signs of hypo. Have you checked yourself with a blood glucose monitor?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Acute hypoglycemia has quite a distinct feeling.

I am thinking that there may just be insufficient fodder to support the enormous anabolic signals in him.

J


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Joshua and Bluestorm

I weigh 100kgs(15.7stone),my sleep pattern is really messed up.I work nights,so its all **** about face.Though i do get about 7 hrs on average.

Diet is solid, then again i could always increase my food intake to see if that helps,perhaps i could incease my carbs?.Training is bang on!

I have given hypoglycemia a thought,off to buy a blood glucose monitor today.

I want to take my levels when i am feeling tired,perhaps i could get closer to a answer.

Thanks for the advice gents.

Raylike


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

well disturbed sleep patterns never make anybody feels their best check urself for high blood pressure also tht can lead to a decrease in energy levels. also i know this probs aint a problem but an underactive thyroid causes sluggish and tired behaviour just a thought


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

If you are hypoglycemic you would normally feel a bit shakey, possibly euphoric, etc. It is certainly a very different feeling from normal tiredness. If you are getting a blood glucosemeter, you can check your fasting blood glucose and glucose tolerance (thinking insulin sensitiivity).

If you are getting enough protein in your diet, then carbs would be the place that I would look at to increase nosh intake. You have a powerful mix going into you, and this needs a surprising amount of food to support it IMHO.

All the best

J


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I had lethargy from lanctus mate,

I know there were other factors at play ie sleep apnea and using sleepers, But i was using 40iu per day, I stopped slin completely, lethargy didnt stop 100% but got better, as I know I have to sort out my sleeping patterns etc etc...

So now Im running 30iu with lethargy but not quite same as when on 40iu

I also have to look at my sugar\glucose intake as I drink a lot of lucozade and orange juice and I think the repeated spiking is not helping either....

Mine is def not Hypo as I know 100% when i get one of those, I dont feel lethargic I get a cold sweat and shaky.......


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

IVE been on 30iu,s levemere for about 2-1/2 months ..When i first started i did feel tired alot.But it whent away after awhile.Not exactly why this happened..Def not hypo...It could be the gh????? My mate gets realy tired on gh....


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Gents

I think i sussed it,i got a bloody cold.Lol.

Woke up yesterday,feeling like crap,sneezing ,coughing and just about dying.Everyone knows "man flu" is a killer.

Gonna take the rest of the week off,hit the weights hard next week.

Thanks for everyone`s input.

Question,is there a limit to the amount of Slin you can take before "fat" settles around the waist.I am certain i look softer,but bigger.

I am on 26iu at the moment and will peak on 30iu.


----------

